# Taking signwriting off work van



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

I know there will be people on here in the trade and will get better answers so , i have taken vinyl sign writing off the work van ready to sell,do you just use colourfast or something like that to blend in the paintwork.You can still see where the signs were as the paintwork where the letters were is like brand new and the other has obviously been weathered a bit and is a bit dull.Many thanks Dave.


----------



## john56 (Oct 14, 2012)

Not sure you will have any success with this, you can make it better by "T" cutting the rest of the van or using a similar product but i found its almost impossible to completely remove the marks left by the transfers.
Good luck anyway.


----------



## ttcharlie (Nov 29, 2011)

Try cutting it back with g3 cutting compound.


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
What you beed is an electric "DA" machine with a polishing head on it for compounding, it will probably be black and look like an egg box, a bucket of water and sponge, place some farecla g3 on the pad wet the van side a little and go to work with the "DA" and the very best of luck the easy way is to take the van to a panel shop and ask them to do it for you.

Ron


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

You'll need something stronger than G3, maybe G6 or THIS

You need to use a hard sponge head to apply it like THIS

Even then you may not be able to get rid of the marks if the finish has faded substantially.

PS: You could try a DA (double action) machine to drive the sponge but the proper tool is more like THIS which will do the job in a fraction of the time.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I used Farcela 3g and then a rub down with Silky. Found it in father in laws garage. Polished up with Mer which I do not like, due to it being a bit abrasive but it did a great job. At the end of the day van looked great.
Dave p


----------

